# Running Pitkin County Whitewater Park near Basalt



## RiverRestoration.org (Apr 27, 2004)

Flows are rising and there are two new holes at the Pitkin County Whitewater Park on the roaring fork river just upstream of Basalt. Doesn't look like any problem for the drift boats. Happy Runoff!


----------



## RiverRestoration.org (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is the video....
https://youtu.be/xK89AApPYE4
https://youtu.be/xK89AApPYE4


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

Wait until its running 3000.


----------



## neilonthesnow (Jun 5, 2015)

5/15/17 went to surf the B-wave today and it is all fenced up...no access...why??


----------



## RiverRestoration.org (Apr 27, 2004)

*Running the meat*

At 2400 cfs the features are big, but they are still letting boats pass. It looks best to keep speed and punch the meat for passing downstream. See video. 
https://youtu.be/D_baQQi1-DY


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Went through yesterday at just over 2700. The first feature is not too bad but it takes away your momentum to hit the second, larger hole. The sweeping left turn of the river makes it hard to skirt and a curler off the right bank pushes you into the center, which is very sticky. We watched two Up tha Creek paddle rafts go through first. The first hung up but popped through. The second lost all speed in the first and barely made it through the second. My 16' cat was held briefly in the second hole but I was able to reach moving water with my oars to pull me out. My friends 13(?)' raft surfed and bucked and threw the passenger off. Highsiding, he was let go. Our duckier skirted very far right and was held more by the eddy.

It seems it was designed solely for kayaking and no thought was put into a boat chute for higher flows.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

how's the surf at this flow in a kayak? access?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Chunky. 
I don't kayak and haven't seen anyone on it. 
Walk right up.


----------



## okscout (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey Gremlin, I sent you a PM, a lit


----------



## okscout (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Gremlin,

I sent you a PM, a little off topic from this thread... Cheers, David


----------

